#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Boost Your Business Sri Lanka

## harshanas

Facebook is hosting a Boost Your Business event to help Sri Lankan business owners grow their business

In the event, you will learn how to use Facebook (and Instagram) to grow their business, create branded content for use across multiple platforms and how to effectively use the various business tools to ensure that your business has a complete presence.

The event is free, however, *pre-registration is required*. These events typically reach capacity quickly, so we encourage you to register soon.

*The aim of the day's sessions is to:
* Share information on Facebook tools available to help you connect with customers, manage your digital presence, and grow your business.
 Share local success stories from Sri Lankan businesses in your community.
 Provide thought leadership and practical advice through a set of keynotes and panel discussions.






> To get More info and Register - *Click Here*

----------


## Arthi

This will be helpfull for the Bussinesses. Now a days social medias newsfeeds are fully business related but people using social media to interconnect with people and for their relaxation. When social medias import more business things people will get irritated.

----------


## harshanas

> This will be helpfull for the Bussinesses. Now a days social medias newsfeeds are fully business related but people using social media to interconnect with people and for their relaxation. When social medias import more business things people will get irritated.


Different people use social media for different reasons. The one you mentioned is only one reason. Some people also use it for only business stuff. Some people use it only for fun and we use it for mostly get updated about my industry and for a little bit of fun. So I don't think it will be a bad idea to use social media for business purposes.  :Smile:

----------


## Arthifac

Hi harshanas I like to join in this event unfortunately the registration is closed is there anyway that i can participate in this event because I'm running 7 facebook pages for business and I spend over 10000$ for facebook ads each month so I think this event will help to growth my business

----------

